# need id



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi i had a immersed set up very old that i forgot jejeje and found this plant growing this is the only plant that survived and i dont know what type of plants is


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd say Hygrophila polysperma.


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

i thought so but to be sure i post it here


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am pretty sure it is not _H. polysperma_, but I do not recognize it. It looks like it has been grown emersed (out of the water). It may be more recognizable if it were grown submersed.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm with HeyPK on this one, I don't think its polysperma. Polysperma looks very similar to the submersed form and even has the same vein patterns. It does look like an emersed hygro of some sort though.

Here is some of my H. polysperma 'sunset' in emersed form:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree with miremonster. It can be quite variable emersed.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

That's what it looks like emersed in the ditches of South Florida


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I see a slight sawtooth edge to the leaves in this emersed plant. I have not seen any thing like that in my _H. polysperma_ when it is emersed. Also, the stem looks too thick. Here is a picture from the plantfinder (I got it on an Indonesian site).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have seen it like that.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Doesn't look like Hygro to me. Reminds me of emergent Limnophila or Ludwigia.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> I see a slight sawtooth edge to the leaves in this emersed plant. I have not seen any thing like that in my _H. polysperma_ when it is emersed. Also, the stem looks too thick. Here is a picture from the plantfinder (I got it on an Indonesian site).


If you buy it emersed, that's often what it looks like. Grow it yourself, and it may look different. Hygrophilas are very plastic!*

*used as adjective


----------

